

Why using a regex to validate emails is a dangerous game - ralphchurch
http://stackoverflow.com/q/201323/127880

======
ralphchurch
Here is a fully compliant regex. It is nasty. <http://ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-
RFC822-Address.html>

